
IDF Developing Sabbath-Friendly Keyboard, Computer Screen - rglovejoy
http://www.israelnationalnews.com/News/News.aspx/131725
======
yread
Can anyone enlighten me on why they can't use normal mouse? Writing on a
keyboard could be considered "writing two or more letters" which is forbidden
according to wiki. Is using mouse "Applying the finishing touch"?

